# (Possible new game) Mario Maker Leaked.



## m12 (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's the source. 

```
http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/5/5784190/mario-maker-nintendo-e3-2014-rumor
```

According to this snapshot:








Looks pretty open-ended! The source is waiting for confirmation about the validility of the picture, but probably won't acknowledge it.

From my assumption, it'll be basically a LittleBigPlanet style mario sandbox game, utilizing stamp and place items from the mario universe to create (and possible share) stages. I'm still unsure if it'll be a Wii U or 3DS title. There is a small hint of crossplay, but that's with an extremely tiny grain of salt.

Would you guys buy this? I most certainly would. My creative juices are already flowing.


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2014)

I just want another game like sunshine/galaxy is it really too much to ask??????


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 5, 2014)

No, no, no


----------



## locker (Jun 5, 2014)

I think that sounds great, and would be something I would buy. I really want then to announce a HD zelda for the Wii U #fingerscrossed


----------



## n64king (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't want that.....


----------



## averylee97 (Jun 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I just want another game like sunshine/galaxy is it really too much to ask??????



^ This. I loved those games. Why don't they make more?​


----------



## Capella (Jun 5, 2014)

How about a remake/sequel to sunshine?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 5, 2014)

That's boresville..

Super Mario sunshine galaxy please!


----------



## Jake (Jun 5, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> ^ This. I loved those games. Why don't they make more?​



Don't get me wrong, I'm happy they're still thinking of original ideas and stemming away from the "world" games or w/e but I'd still love another game like sunshine or galaxy, those are my favorites. 

Tbh tho I know a lot of people are holding out for a sunshine remake/sequel, personally idc if it's sunshine related or not (would love of it was though), just as long as it's a new platform game like those I'll be happy


----------



## oath2order (Jun 6, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I just want another game like sunshine/galaxy is it really too much to ask??????



YES PLEASE LET US HAEV THESE


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah new platformer pleaesaeeese. Mario Worlds looks fun and I'm pretty interested in picking it up but c'mon need the real deal. Looks more like a new super mario bros hybrid than a 64/sunshine/galaxy sequel.

oop but forgot to say that yeah a maker would be fun. I can't see it being anything really above an eshop title or something though so maybe it's just an in-between game for the next mario game like Wind Waker HD for Zelda.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 6, 2014)

If you want a game similar to Super Mario Galaxy, get Sonic Lost World.


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 6, 2014)

averylee97 said:


> ^ This. I loved those games. Why don't they make more?​



because the games didnt sell well enough.


----------



## Cyan507 (Jun 6, 2014)

m12 said:


> Here's the source.
> 
> ```
> http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/5/5784190/mario-maker-nintendo-e3-2014-rumor
> ...



was this taken while they're setting up e3? This game looks BAD. ASS.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes because a poster is actual gameplay amirite?


----------



## Kildor (Jun 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> If you want a game similar to Super Mario Galaxy, get Sonic Lost World.



I'm too true to Mario, I can't stand Sonic D:

I'll always love that Italian fat plumber.


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yes because a poster is actual gameplay amirite?



*From my assumption*,


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 6, 2014)

Am I the only one curious about the AC booth cause I doubt it's NL..


----------



## Farobi (Jun 6, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> Am I the only one curious about the AC booth cause I doubt it's NL..



It's probably Smash Bros!


----------



## Solar (Jun 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> It's probably Smash Bros!



Yeah it's the villager's artwork from Smash! Behind that you can see Pikachu's and Kirby's Smash artwork too. Also I need something related to Sunshine. Still to date, my favorite Mario game.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 6, 2014)

New mario sunshine please. There's already 2 galaxies! Mario needs to revisit Delfino! ;A;


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 6, 2014)

i probably wouldn't care about it lol. I want a proper Galaxy sequel please (not SMG2? why did they make it an alternate universe or whatever also the map was boring ok)

or ye a Super Mario Sunshine sequel. 

But yeah I just don't really care about this, real or fake


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 6, 2014)

I hated the SMG2 main hub. Felt too much like a nsmb.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 6, 2014)

A new Super Mario Sunshine would be absolutely amazing, unfortunately I can't see them announcing it anytime soon. Which, in my opinion, is rather unfortunate because I'm sure it would sell rather nicely.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 6, 2014)

It would be, It'd be awesome if they don't do it like what they've done with 3D Land and 3D World, I literally just want a 3D Mario game where I can explore a place and pick different levels (Obviously something like 64 and Sunshine itself)

It'd really do well if Nintendo make it an adventure platformer instead of just a platformer.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 6, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> That's boresville..
> 
> Super Mario sunshine galaxy please!



*^^^^THIS IS A BAD IDEA!!!!

Plz RE BOOT MARIO PAINT!!!!*


----------



## Farobi (Jun 6, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> *^^^^THIS IS A BAD IDEA!!!!
> *


The font size and color made a greater impact to me :c I love Sunshine </3


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 6, 2014)

Farobi said:


> The font size and color made a greater impact to me :c I love Sunshine </3



Oh fab </3 ;-;  so srry but I never played sunshine


----------



## Emily (Jun 6, 2014)

maybe its just a level for ssb as all characters in the game are behind the photo


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2014)

Keep leaking the cool stuff Nintendo! Keep leaking

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its what keeps us alive


----------



## Lazymoth (Jun 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Yes because a poster is actual gameplay amirite?



Hah, well, it's not too hard to infer what a game might be like...

I think it's awesome. There's a big community of people who love to hack their own levels into Mario games and there was a bizarrely large chunk of popular YT Let's Players who played them for large audiences... I think it's actually a pretty neat niche for Nintendo to try and appeal to, and I can already tell I'm stoked for it.

For everyone saying they'd rather have Sunshine or whatever instead of this, keep in mind a new main-series Mario game would be handled by a different team than what's doing this. A fringe novelty such as this game would almost certainly be handled by a smaller team than the one that would handle a core Mario title such as another Galaxy game, so it's not really a case where you're deprived of anything else because of this game's existence.


----------



## m12 (Jun 6, 2014)

To the people wondering, that's the Smash Bros. Booth behind it. You can juuuust barely see the smash bros. Logo near the top between villager and pikachu.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll but it if it's cheap


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 6, 2014)

How about Super Mario Moonlight?


----------



## Kip (Jun 6, 2014)

I'l' be totally fine with this as long as it doesn't take place of another announcement.


----------



## chillv (Jun 6, 2014)

^^ Sunshine and Galaxy are overrated ^^

Anyway, I would buy this, as I love sandbox games.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 7, 2014)

I might buy this, depending on what it is. For some reason, games like Minecraft, Little Big Planet, etc don't interest me. I don't have a problem with sandbox games, but I want a world that's partly built for me, you know? I don't want to build my own from scratch.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 7, 2014)

chillv said:


> ^^ Sunshine and Galaxy are overrated ^^
> 
> Anyway, I would buy this, as I love sandbox games.



THANK YOU!!!!! I HOPE ITS A REBOOT OF MARIO PAINT!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 7, 2014)

chillv said:


> ^^ Sunshine and Galaxy are overrated ^^


??? Not really no! If anything, Super Mario 64 would be considered the most Overrated 
("Overrated" because it's a great game?)

Don't be a hipster lol.


----------



## Solar (Jun 7, 2014)

Sunshine is actually underrated because it's kinda considered the "black sheep" of the Mario games because of the bad voice acting among other things. I think it's a really great game. But I hope this isn't their big Mario announcement


----------



## Lazymoth (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't think anyone should get their hopes up for a *huge* Mario game considering we're going to be steeped in Zelda U, Smash and Pokemon stuff... Nintendo has a _lot_ going on right now, even without another core Mario title.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 8, 2014)

That's the old design of the villager so this is probably fake.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jun 8, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> That's the old design of the villager so this is probably fake.



Umm, it's the art used in Super Smash Bros. 4.

I'm not too interested in these kinds of games (exception is Minecraft, but I barely even play it). I do have to say Nintendo is making a good move here ; this game should please speedrunners and people who want a challenge for NSMB.


----------



## Kildor (Jun 8, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> THANK YOU!!!!! I HOPE ITS A REBOOT OF MARIO PAINT!!!



I doubt that alot of people would buy a reboot of Mario Paint. The game was mostly aimed at children back in the day, and I'm not sure if much of the children of today will find the appeal in it.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

;-; but I want a re boot of Mario paint pfft.


----------



## LaceGloves (Jun 8, 2014)

Nah. I love the mario franchise, but they really need to make another strong story game...Like Super Mario Sunshine or Super Mario 64...


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 8, 2014)

LaceGloves said:


> Nah. I love the mario franchise, but they really need to make another strong story game...Like Super Mario Sunshine or Super Mario 64...


Uh hate to sound rude but how was 64's story strong?






Luckypinch said:


> ;-; but I want a re boot of Mario paint pfft.


WarioWare D.I.Y. Is very similar!


----------



## LaceGloves (Jun 8, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Uh hate to sound rude but how was 64's story strong?



Well, it was just more of an open world than any of the others. There were many things -quests?- you could do on the side. There was also a lot more dialogue than in a lot of Mario games. The strongest story game they made recently was Mario and Luigi: Dream team -in my opinion-, so I could've used that as an example...
You're right though, the story was the usual "Save the princess!" type. c:


----------



## Byngo (Jun 8, 2014)

There needs to be a new Paper Mario that goes back to how the original and TTYD was. I would go CREY


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2014)

Added a poll for fun! By voting in the poll, you allow yourself to be openly mocked forever if you're wrong!!!


----------



## Murray (Jun 9, 2014)

Justin said:


> Added a poll for fun! By voting in the poll, you allow yourself to be openly mocked forever if you're wrong!!!



if you dont vote in the poll you are confirmed coward


----------



## Lazymoth (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm gonna vote real. In my opinion it makes too much sense- a Mario + level editor game that appeals to the self indulgent retro fetish Nintendo has, like with NES Remix... it wouldn't be a horribly hard game to make since it would thrive on user content and it could potentially be really big.

Also I think it seems like a really bizarre (and super obscure / specific) concept to mock up just to fool people... that would be a lot of work towards no real gain. The composition of the artwork seems quite legit, everything is locked into the 16x16 grid as it would be in the game. The stack of goombas is a little bizarre, but eh.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

Confirmed!


----------



## Truffle (Jun 10, 2014)

Looks pretty good! Here's the link if anyone wants it.

http://e3.nintendo.com/games/wiiu/mario-maker/


----------



## locker (Jun 10, 2014)

this looks AMAZING


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

The NSMB graphics were a nice twist


----------



## n64king (Jun 10, 2014)

LOL I literally was like EW YUCK the other day, I've moved up to a "hmm..." cause maybe it's interesting. I'm hoping it'll be download only it doesn't need to be $59.99 in a blue box.


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 11, 2014)

Wasn't expected the NSMB graphics... I thought it shown us the player recreating a NSMB stage at first whrn they conpared them


----------



## Uffe (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm so getting this game. The end of the video for this game made me laugh when the designer blocked off the castle entrance. xD


----------



## Lazymoth (Jun 11, 2014)

I knew it was real, woop woop.

I was actually a little disappointed when I saw it... I hope we get a wide palette of level elements in the end. All they seemed to show off was limited to overworld tiles, goombas and koopa troopas, and it would suck if that's actually all there is. It would really be sad if the other enemies and tilesets aren't available as well... best case scenario I think it would be great to play with the palettes for the levels, too. It'd be cute being able to make red water levels, green caves, and pink castles (crosses fingers for actually having the other SMB1 level types included).


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2014)

This game doesn't really interest me tbh.

I'll probably only get it if I can find it for a cheap ass price, even then I still might not get it.


----------



## Murray (Jun 13, 2014)

lol noobs who voted fake! lol !!!!!1111111111111111xd


----------

